# Question about 3D Rigging ect



## KuRensan (Aug 6, 2012)

Spoiler












So I made this 3D minecraft character using Cinema 4D, it is a really helpfull character for learning because the design is so simple. It's fully rigged, UV mapped and also has a facial rig. Even though it is rigged and is capable of moving it still isn't bending right at the elbows and knees.


Spoiler











I know this has to do something with the weight of the joints(and the amount of polygons ofcourse). But everytime I try to change the weight, the movents end up even worse. Below you can see how the weights are right now. It is pretty basic but that is because of the bind option in Cinema 4D, it automatically binds the joints to the model and adds a simple weight to it.


Spoiler











I really would like to give it a more knee like angle when I rotate the joint, also the popliteal (google translate here  ) should be less curved when rotated.
Also IK chaining really needs some explanation ^-^ I never get it to work and when it works it deforms my entire model.

So I would like to ask if somebody could give me some tips or something that could help me out :3 because I really would like to have this working so I can start to practiceon how to animate properly, I just didn't want to download some template and would not be able to understand why a rigged character does when you do something to the joints.



Already Thanks, and if it is in the wrong section ^-^ I'm sorry.

•KuRensan•


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 6, 2012)

I dont know exactly how to paint weights, and im even less farmilar with Cinema 4D. 
But i do know enough to know that no matter how tight you get that joint with painted weights, it not gonna bend right. 
The model has no room to bend. You are going to have to parent two blocks together and have it just hinge at the edges or something.


----------



## byronjj (Aug 6, 2012)

If you're doing a minecraft thing you should know that steve doesn't have elbow, knee and torso rigs.


----------

